# OMG - Replacing your fog light bulbs is a major PITA!!!!



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Geeze, took me almost half an hour!!! The area behind the bulbs is so small that even dwarf would have trouble switching the damned things out!!!!

Anyhow, after I got the first one done, the second one was a lot easier. I replaced my headlights, fog lights, and the blinker lights (the orange lights on the side of the headlight) with Sylvania Silverstars, and the difference is HUGE IMHO. I glad I finally picked these babies up - although the price of them was a little steep :banhump: 

All in all, the pain in my ass was worth it


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

Its so easy, phillips screw, black trim, remove it, 10mm bolt, remove it, remove fog light, and unplug it, and your home.


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

TUNED200 said:


> Its so easy, phillips screw, black trim, remove it, 10mm bolt, remove it, remove fog light, and unplug it, and your home.



haha I had the same problem changing my fog light bulbs to hyper white bulbs.. but some needle nose pliers did the trick. and i got those lil bastards unpluged... and omg.. what a difference it made.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

TUNED200 said:


> Its so easy, phillips screw, black trim, remove it, 10mm bolt, remove it, remove fog light, and unplug it, and your home.


Well, I guess I'll have to remember that next time 

Anyhow, the fog lights are REALLY bright, they make the Silverstar headlights look less bright due to their extreme brightness.


----------



## ColinS (Oct 12, 2003)

What type of bulbs are the foglights? I want to replace mine, they seem a bit too dim for my tastes


----------



## ColinS (Oct 12, 2003)

nevermind, thank you sylvania.com


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

Heeheehee... yeah, I had to remove my stock fog lights all together (due to my front bumper cover -JT EVO). BUT, I just replaced them with PIAA *fog* lights... http://www.piaa.com/Lamps/Lamp-pages/80proxt.html talk about bright! the suckers are huge too... I dare somebody to use their "brights" on me... they'll be getting a blinding surprise!
~Kim


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

SheDevL said:


> Heeheehee... yeah, I had to remove my stock fog lights all together (due to my front bumper cover -JT EVO). BUT, I just replaced them with PIAA *fog* lights... http://www.piaa.com/Lamps/Lamp-pages/80proxt.html talk about bright! the suckers are huge too... I dare somebody to use their "brights" on me... they'll be getting a blinding surprise!
> ~Kim


Why wait - just drive with your fogs on all of the time your lights are on, like me  HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHA


----------



## SheDevL (Nov 12, 2003)

rbloedow said:


> Why wait - just drive with your fogs on all of the time your lights are on, like me  HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHA


mean, mean, mean...  
Heehee, but I was thinking that myselft  
unfortunately, the cops around here like keeping there eyes on me (they must like my car...) so with my luck, they'd pull me over for being some sort of distraction... (lights too bright, or something)
I think I have used them once though -one time in the morning when it was raining, and fog was all over the place


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

SheDevL said:


> mean, mean, mean...
> Heehee, but I was thinking that myselft
> unfortunately, the cops around here like keeping there eyes on me (they must like my car...) so with my luck, they'd pull me over for being some sort of distraction... (lights too bright, or something)
> I think I have used them once though -one time in the morning when it was raining, and fog was all over the place


Well, I haven't been pulled over in a year of doing it  Not only that, but every time I drive they're on


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

sorry bro i feel dumb but where did you get all the silverstar stuff. i have the headlights but never have seen the blinker and fog light bulbs. also what are the part #'s. sorry to bother you bro.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

skeeter149 said:


> sorry bro i feel dumb but where did you get all the silverstar stuff. i have the headlights but never have seen the blinker and fog light bulbs. also what are the part #'s. sorry to bother you bro.


No problem  http://www.sylvania.com/bin/carApp/...=Nissan&year=&year=1998&model=200SX&x=28&y=15

I bought them at AdvanceAutoParts. PepBoys didn't have them.


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

are teh corner lights the one that look purplish or sumtin like that but they light up orange?? if so then i think i know where to get them. i think i saw them at schucks


----------



## skeeter149 (Jul 4, 2002)

thanks alot bro i am gonna check them out and order them


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

B14SXTreme said:


> are teh corner lights the one that look purplish or sumtin like that but they light up orange?? if so then i think i know where to get them. i think i saw them at schucks


Yea, they look blue when off, so they look good on my blue 200SX, but when you turn them on they're orange.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

SheDevL said:


> Heeheehee... yeah, I had to remove my stock fog lights all together (due to my front bumper cover -JT EVO). BUT, I just replaced them with PIAA *fog* lights... http://www.piaa.com/Lamps/Lamp-pages/80proxt.html talk about bright! the suckers are huge too... I dare somebody to use their "brights" on me... they'll be getting a blinding surprise!
> ~Kim



got any pics of your car floating around.......was thinking of doing something with PIAA fogs, but not sure yet heh..

also, anyone with those silverstar bulbs.....what do those run for a price? havent had time to look around here at the stores lately...


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

my 98 200sx se didnt come with fog lights when i got it....i know that it had fog lights b/c it has the conections are hanging......i was wondering if u guys knew were i could get a pair -XNISMOB14X-


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

rbloedow said:


> Well, I guess I'll have to remember that next time
> 
> Anyhow, the fog lights are REALLY bright, they make the Silverstar headlights look less bright due to their extreme brightness.


why would the fogs be brighter if their th same bulb, different wattage?


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> why would the fogs be brighter if their th same bulb, different wattage?


The hell if I know - I just bought what the Sylvania online configurator said - and they shine brighter and whiter than my headlights. Now they blind oncoming drivers.


----------



## rafman (Jun 19, 2003)

Yeah looks sweet. I'll definitely get them next time my headlights/foglights blow.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

TUNED200 said:


> Its so easy, phillips screw, black trim, remove it, 10mm bolt, remove it, remove fog light, and unplug it, and your home.


Which bolt is this you speak of?? I just tried to replace my bulbs and the trim came off fine, the secondary adjusting screw came off with a little work, but there is something catching near the outside of the light. It looks like it has a white piece over it, but I just can't get anything up there or see. The manual only says to remove those two mention screws and then pull towards middle. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Het matt! Guess who this is 

What I followed to do my fogs....



> hey, It's not hard to do, first take off the black plastic strip off the front of the fog light, once you get it off, then you will see to bolts, take them out, then grab the foglight and pull it towards you, it should come right out. Unplug the wire harness. you will see a big plastic nut unscrew it, pull out the center rubber cap.you will see this metal hinge like deal, unhook it and the bulb will come out then. Hey you can put up to a 55watt bulb back in it, it is a lot brighter........and do not get finger prints on the bulb, it will not last very long if ya do........good luck


If you removed the trim and the two adjuster screws underneath is, you just have to pull and wiggle the light as you pull it towards you... in the outside corner... hmmm, how do I descibe this....

In the corner where is seems "stuck" there is kinda like a bolt with a ball on the end '====O'. That ball it attached in a hallow hole that keeps the fog stabilized. the space it tight though, so just be patient and it will pop out.

I don't know if you have removed your corners yet, but it's kinda like when you remove the top bolt holding the corner in, you have to pull the coner out of the hole that is in the headlight. But as I said the fog light is MUCH a tighter fit.

Hope this helps... Good luck!


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

chucky200 said:


> Het matt! Guess who this is
> 
> What I followed to do my fogs....
> 
> Hope this helps... Good luck!


hey chucky!!! 
I finally got it. I actually had not removed the top screw/bolt. I didn't even see that sucker up in there. Man, that was more work than I expected. Well, hopefully it will pay off, we'll see once the sun goes down!!! I might try to draw up a diagram to show where those two nuts are since pictures really couldn't be taken. Thanks for the info.

Matt


----------



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

I replaced my headlights and foglights in my 96 200SX with Xenon. It was a pain in the back more than in the ass. It looks great now and I don't just get trampled on by everyone HID. It made a difference in the look of the car. 
:cheers:


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

jswatson said:


> I replaced my headlights and foglights in my 96 200SX with Xenon. It was a pain in the back more than in the ass. It looks great now and I don't just get trampled on by everyone HID. It made a difference in the look of the car.
> :cheers:


Sounds sweet, got any pics??? Projectors are next on my list!!!!


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

trying to attach image I made......


----------



## apoklyps60 (Dec 14, 2004)

also try raybrigs.. here is the site.

http://www.xtremewhite.com/ACCBU-Accessories~bulbs-Raybrig-1-1-1-1-1-1.cfm


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

jswatson said:


> I replaced my headlights and foglights in my 96 200SX with Xenon. It was a pain in the back more than in the ass. It looks great now and I don't just get trampled on by everyone HID. It made a difference in the look of the car.
> :cheers:


When you say Xenon, do you mean actual HID? If so, I wanna see pics!!!


----------

